# Best way to lower soil PH?



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

What is the best way to lower the PH of soil that is used for emersed growing? Some of the soil that I use is Eco-complete and I have heard the its ph is a little higher than soils such as aquasoil. I have some HC growing in Aquasoil and some in eco-complete, the HC came from the same place and the HC in aquasoil is doing great and the stuff in eco-complete isnt doing so hot.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

bump, any help?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

For the most part, soil pH is lowered by adding organic substances, which are acidic in nature - things like peat and other composted vegetation (humic acid), shredded oak bark/acorns (tannic acid), etc. Eco-complete contains the mineral needs of plants but doesn't provide as much in the way of organic matter (which you would find in Aquasoil, etc.). 

So, crush some acorns and oak leaves and soak them in water;get some composted soil; and mix the water and compost into your substrate - the addition of extra acids will naturally result in a lower pH


----------

